# My ears... they bleed!



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

I got some new music the other day, as my friend let me borrow his CD's for my iPod.  Most songs were good, but... what the hell:

System of a Down - Mind
--The main riff sounds like nails on a chalkboard.  Little exaggeration.
Blink 182 - Online Songs
--Stop orgasming during the intro, Mark.  Josie. *pant* you're my*grunt* source of my frustration.  It wasn't intended, too :/
Lamb of God - Omerta
--Someone had issues as a kid...  also, please don't sound like Jon Lajoie. 
Mindless Self Indulgence - I'm Your Problem Now
--Sex sounds with the recurring phrase "I love my mommy cuz' she FUCKED THE SHIT OUT OF MY DAD." Catchy, just not the lyrics >_>
Papa Roach - Life is a Bullet (I was missing half the album)
--Reason and reasons don't rhyme. I've been trying to get that out of my head all day.  Good song, however.
KoRn - Helmet In The Bush
--I know a screeching guitar is almost like a trademark to you, but don't do it then try and hide it.  It brings out the fact there is no melodic guitar in the song even more.
Killswitch Engage - I Would Do Anything
--I respect the band, but he honestly sounds like he is choking on his own throat for this particular song.


There's more, but I just thought I'd post these.
By the way, I only posted songs by band I like (at least kinda).  I have some stupid stuff he put on there, too, but I just thought it would be fair to admit I like these bands.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

System of a Down = One of the worst bands ever.

Blink 182 = Meh.

Lamb of God = Kicks ass, but it's obvious why you dislike them (or why most people dislike them).

MSI = Good too, I dislike that song though.

Papa Roach = Meh

Korn = Sucks ass

Killswitch = sucks ass and sounds the same in every song.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> System of a Down = One of the worst bands ever.
> 
> Blink 182 = Meh.
> 
> ...


I like Lamb of God... please tell me why it would be obvious that I wouldn't like them? :/ 
And KSE sounds the same, yes, but each song is enough to have a different opinion about; different from Bullet For My Valentine, for example.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I like Lamb of God... please tell me why it would be obvious that I wouldn't like them? :/
> And KSE sounds the same, yes, but each song is enough to have a different opinion about; different from Bullet For My Valentine, for example.


 
Most people don't like them because they're metalcore. Simple enough. I didn't notice you saying that you liked all of those bands until I had already posted. lol  My mistake.

Killswitch needs a new singer and more variety.  And I don't like Bullet for My Valentine either. Their instrumentation is good, but their singer is God awful, imo.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 11, 2009)

Herbert the pedophile is the best singer imo.
<3


----------



## pheonix (Sep 11, 2009)

All those songs listed are terrible songs from those bands. They all have good stuff but the newer stuff and certain songs from there old stuff make me want to go WTF BOOOOM!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

click, listen, and rush for the bandages to stem the blood flow from your ears.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXofYXDwRK8

the origional song itself is bad enough but, daaaum!


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> click, listen, and rush for the bandages to stem the blood flow from your ears.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXofYXDwRK8
> 
> the origional song itself is bad enough but, daaaum!


I heard that! It was the worst cover of a song since Fall Out Boy did Walk by Pantera D:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate all of those bands.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate all of those bands.



Don't worry, they probably hate you too. :3


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I heard that! It was the worst cover of a song since Fall Out Boy did Walk by Pantera D:



*cough* no

try this version of walk.
AS supporting metallica here, they got some randomer to sing it *facepaw*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TORyp-iGZSQ&feature=related

everyone in the pit was like 'who the F**K is this guy, and why is he up there.' nobody was doing anything except stand still during it

i thought it was crap (i was mayb 10 feet to the right of the guy filming)


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> *cough* no
> 
> try this version of walk.
> AS supporting metallica here, they got some randomer to sing it *facepaw*
> ...



That was utter bullshit...
Matias from LBC did it good, and M. Shadows does it better, but that kid is skitzo XD


----------



## Jelly (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, music pretty much sucks.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I heard that! It was the worst cover of a song since Fall Out Boy did Walk by Pantera D:


 
FOB did "Walk"?!?! THATS A MOTHERFUCKING ABOMINATION!!!! ):<

Dimebag must've been rolling in his grave!!! ><


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> FOB did "Walk"?!?! THATS A MOTHERFUCKING ABOMINATION!!!! ):<
> 
> Dimebag must've been rolling in his grave!!! ><


Dimebag came back to life just to be killed again.

R.I.P. Dimebag Darryl


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 12, 2009)

Sadly I use like some of those bands in high school. God I had such a shitty taste of music back then.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 12, 2009)

OH THE KIDS TODAY


HO HO HO HO HO HO HOH OHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Don't worry, they probably hate you too. :3


PLEASE tell me they do.

To be liked by such low of standards would be just... urk..
Brb. Thinking about that has made me have to go throw up.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> KoRn.



sorry it has to be done

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvTPdrlDlaQ

the only time i EVER thought korn were cool was when they did that


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> System of a Down
> Blink 182
> Lamb of God
> Mindless Self Indulgence
> ...



Oh, one of THOSE people.

\What do you MEAN there's music that's not played on the radio?
\\Must not be any good if it couldn't make it on the radio anyway
\\\fffffffffffff


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh, one of THOSE people.
> 
> \What do you MEAN there's music that's not played on the radio?
> \\Must not be any good if it couldn't make it on the radio anyway
> \\\fffffffffffff



Notice how I picked some of the least known songs.
Besides, where have you heard Mindless Self Indulgence or Lamb of God on the radio?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 12, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> System of a Down = One of the worst bands ever.



I think I love you



WolvenZhael said:


> I like Lamb of God... please tell me why it would be obvious that I wouldn't like them? :/



Because they sound ridiculous :3



WolvenZhael said:


> Notice how I picked some of the least known songs.
> Besides, where have you heard Mindless Self Indulgence or Lamb of God on the radio?



97.9 K*U*PD

Arizona's real rock.


----------



## Dass (Sep 12, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I heard that! It was the worst cover of a song since Fall Out Boy did Walk by Pantera D:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULmC8JTTVy0

I *DEFY* you to say that again.

Edit: Link to original. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Notice how I picked some of the least known songs.
> Besides, where have you heard Mindless Self Indulgence or Lamb of God on the radio?




Phantom 105.3

Dublin's 'non-mainstream' radio station, where they play all the good stuff.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 12, 2009)

songs that irritate me to hell:

Alleshya Keye's song No ONe (it sounds like that s the ONLY line in the song, is her screaching that to difderent notes)

this song by Pink feturing Nelly... i forget how it goes, but its ear bleeding

Mend a broke n heart by Beegees messes me up sycolocigal levels. i get physically ill and my head explodes wheneer i hear it.,


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Notice how I picked some of the least known songs.
> Besides, where have you heard Mindless Self Indulgence or Lamb of God on the radio?



105.9 The X in pittsburgh has their craaaaazy times every once in a while.

My point is that people don't dig enough. :1


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 12, 2009)

One of the worst things I've heard:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJuvBoRsXk


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 12, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> One of the worst things I've heard:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJuvBoRsXk



That snare!



TONK


TONK


TONK



> Waking the Cadaver calls their brand of slam death metal "Slamming Gore Groove."



LOLapalooza


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> One of the worst things I've heard:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJuvBoRsXk


...that's music?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 12, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> One of the worst things I've heard:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJuvBoRsXk



That guy's death growl sounds like a pig squealing half the time.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 12, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> ...that's music?


Notice I said one of the worst _things_ I've heard.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think I love you


 
<3 O_O


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> <3 O_O



I just figure that anyone that realises exactly how terrible SoaD is has got to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just figure that anyone that realises exactly how terrible SoaD is has got to be pretty awesome.


SoaD sucks, yes, but their music is fun to listen to.
If that makes sense.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just figure that anyone that realises exactly how terrible SoaD is has got to be pretty awesome.


 
Thanks, and likewise. The only way that they can possibly have any entertainment value is if you play "Chop Suey" at three times its normal speed. It's hilarious. XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> SoaD sucks, yes, but their music is fun to listen to.
> If that makes sense.



If you're a masochist.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you're a masochist.


Be that as that may...

You can suck and still have good music.
Hypnotize, Violent Pornography, and She's Like Heroin have no skill, but are still good.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 13, 2009)

Listen to less mallcore. I did and I found stuff that I liked a lot better, and now I rarely listen to nu-metal or metalcore anymore.

Just a thought.


----------

